# Craig Hummer demoted why?



## terrain

Anyone know why he was demoted from versus host of tdf to field reporter?


----------



## superjesus

Looks more like Versus/NBC has promoted Liam McHugh. He's been getting more and more face time on the networks, hosting a number of NHL shows. He is essentially (and sadly, IMHO) becoming the face of Versus.

For cycling coverage, Hummer is significantly more knowledgeable than McHugh.


----------



## weltyed

hummer demoted? not as much as andreau.
i refer this liam guy right now. something about hummer rubbed me the wrong way. he does better as a field guy. as does robbie ventura. rv has improved significantly over the past few years. but i noticed today he seemed a lot like the rob lowe character in parks and recreation. i kept expecting im to say, the riders...LITerally have the most technically advanced machines...EVER produced."

i would like to see bobby julich may a go for telecasting.


----------



## Retro Grouch

I'd like to see Chris Horner in front of the camera when he finally retires. The guy has a mouth and talent.


----------



## marknelson

Good point, we have a winner!

From what I've seen I like the guy and it wouldn't hurt my feelings if he won it all.


----------



## zosocane

Craig Hummer never impressed me. When he got the gig a few years ago pro cycling was OTJT for him, and although he "gets it" now, he still doesn't share unique insights into the sport. I agree about Horner, he would be awesome.


----------



## theBreeze

Maybe Hummer decided three years of being in the booth with Bobke was enough. As much as I love Bob Roll I can imagine that he can be a trying TV partner.


----------



## terrain

superjesus said:


> Looks more like Versus/NBC has promoted Liam McHugh. He's been getting more and more face time on the networks, hosting a number of NHL shows. He is essentially (and sadly, IMHO) becoming the face of Versus.
> 
> For cycling coverage, Hummer is significantly more knowledgeable than McHugh.


Thanks for the additional information about Liam -- I watch Versus for one thing - Cycling - and have never seen him. I have to say that I feel a bit embarrassed for him trying to host the show. I would give him a 2 out of 10 -- Can't really think of anything that I like about him as a host not to mention he is way out of his comfort zone covering this sport. Too bad for Craig - I really liked his hosting last year and the comradery among the entire team during the pre-race and re-cap shows. I heard/read that Versus/NBC may abandon Cycling coverage next year -- makes sense -- I'm sure Liam will do a good job administering the "Death Blow".


----------



## marknelson

I can see where that would be a spot of bother.


----------



## mtrider05

superjesus said:


> Looks more like Versus/NBC has promoted Liam McHugh. He's been getting more and more face time on the networks, hosting a number of NHL shows. He is essentially (and sadly, IMHO) becoming the face of Versus.
> 
> For cycling coverage, Hummer is significantly more knowledgeable than McHugh.


I found it hilarious yesterday when he introduced the Phil/Bobke/Paul prediction contest he excluded himself and said something along the lines "you (the viewer) don't care who I pick so I just won't". Glad he recognizes it as such.


----------



## terrain

In any event I guess it won't matter if they drop TDF coverage after this year. I did not love Craig at first but over last year's TDF his hosting grew on me. Watching the pre-race for Today....Liam is just awful....


----------



## OldEndicottHiway

You've got "one personality" in Phil and Paul, who play off eachother perfectly and the cycling public can (lovingly) laugh about which one is showing signs of early onset alzheimers first.  And somehow, Bobke and those two blend well on air.

Hummer, came across too "polished" or rather contrived and rehearsed, on air when paired up with the others. 

Hummer is actually quite knowledgeable and I've "heard" is a very genuine fellow, but somehow he always made me wince. He just seemed to take over the Bobke, Phil and Paul atmosphere with _too_ much presence.


----------



## fast ferd

After a couple years of awkward moments, Hummer got enough seasoning to where I found him decent enough. Back to square one with McHugh and things to make you wince again. Total buzz kill with some light pre-tour banter among Phil/Paul/Bob when he blurts out, "Okay, enough wasting time! Let's move on."


----------



## jd3

McHugh looks like a kid whose rich daddy bought him a job.


----------



## enac

I think the Jenn Sterger scandal helped Mchugh get the job. He can thank Brett Favre and Anthony Weiner.


----------



## Retro Grouch

*Al says...*










Do you miss me yet?


----------



## weltyed

Retro Grouch said:


> Do you miss me yet?


every year, i do think this. i was pretty hard on the trout, but now i see how wrong i was. if i ever meet him in person i will apologize. not that i need to, but i would.

btw, horner would be great, but i dunno if he wants to. he loves riding his bike, but im not sure he would sit through the production meetings.


----------



## Opus51569

Hummer, to me, was the Carson Daly of TdF coverage. He did seem to enjoy the race, but was otherwise an empty suit. The new guy seems more like a generic sports anchor. He's good at keeping things moving, but obviously isn't invested at all in the sport.

It must be difficult to find somebody who is comfortable as an anchor, has sufficient gravitas to sit with Phil and Paul, who also "gets" and loves the sport. Trautwig was pretty good, I thought.


----------



## teoteoteo

Seems to me that maybe they brought too many guys. Gogulski is one that is seems redundant thus far, comes in for short bits. For me he is hard for me to handle, moving too much and too animated. Almost like he wants to use his big broadcaster voice, not his natural one, with the veins all popping in his neck.


----------



## terrain

teoteoteo said:


> Seems to me that maybe they brought too many guys. Gogulski is one that is seems redundant thus far, i comes in for short bits. For me he is hard for me to handle, moving too much and too animated. Almost like he wants to use his big broadcaster voice, not his natural one, with the veins all popping in his neck.


I agree about Todd Gogulski -- he has some of the strangest face animations I have ever seen. He does not seem to know what to do when he is done answering a question.


----------



## hawker12

OldEndicottHiway said:


> You've got "one personality" in Phil and Paul, who play off eachother perfectly and the cycling public can (lovingly) laugh about which one is showing signs of early onset alzheimers first.  And somehow, Bobke and those two blend well on air.
> 
> Hummer, came across too "polished" or rather contrived and rehearsed, on air when paired up with the others.
> 
> Hummer is actually quite knowledgeable and I've "heard" is a very genuine fellow, but somehow he always made me wince. He just seemed to take over the Bobke, Phil and Paul atmosphere with _too_ much presence.


My sentiments exactly. Hummer is a rider and swimmer so he knows the sports pretty well. I listened to an extended interview with him on the Competitor podcast and he seems like a very nice guy...unfortunately, I never cared for him on the air. He just seemed to try to hard. However, I'm liking this new guy Liam...and he can only get better.


----------



## ExtraSlow

*Couldn't Agree More*



teoteoteo said:


> Seems to me that maybe they brought too many guys.


I've never understood the notion in sports broadcasting that more on-air personalities = better broadcast. 

I can live with the "field" reporters even though their spots are nothing more than glorified commercials for the bike and component manufacturers -- after all, somebody's gotta pay the rent. These bits are the broadcast equivalent to the rider who goes off on a long, but ultimately doomed, breakaway just to get the sponsor's name in front of the camera for a couple of hours.

What I find maddening is the perceived need to clog up a booth with four or five talking heads, a la the NBA and NFL pre game shows. It would be one thing if it resulted in some real insights into the teams or the day's tactics, etc, but instead it degenerates into awkward banter and lame predictions.


----------



## 8toes

Retro Grouch said:


> I'd like to see Chris Horner in front of the camera when he finally retires. The guy has a mouth and talent.


Except he will keep riding until he is 90


----------



## hawker12

Agree with you ExtraSlow, does seem like the booth is crowded at times. And then, everyone has just enough time for sound bites. 

Yes, hope Horner gets a shot once he retires. Someone else who was starting to develop a nice personality on air was Davis Phinney. Too bad his broadcast career was curtailed. 

How about a woman in the booth? Not just eye candy, but someone from the sport.


----------



## moabbiker

Thank goodness for the tour subscription so I can avoid all this drama altogether! Just watch the race.. it's all that matters.


----------



## spade2you

He did a few interviews for Stage 3, so he must be out there.


----------



## slamy

I agree with the comments. Hummer seems like a nice guy but I just never felt he flowed with the set. I think the new guy fits in pretty well. He leaves the experts alone to talk, and I find him a little funny too. But he does what he is supposed to while sitting in the back round while Paul, Phil, and Bob do their things. I like Ventura a lot and wish he'd get more face time also. As for this dude Todd Gogulski, why not give Frankie or Robbie that chair. That guy sounds like Herman Munster.


----------



## enac

hawker12 said:


> A
> How about a woman in the booth? Not just eye candy, but someone from the sport.


Jenn Sterger


----------



## Sharknose

Retro Grouch said:


> Do you miss me yet?


Yes, dammit, I do miss Al. Liam and Todd are a pair of dorks. I'd happily buy Al a scotch and talk Tour with him. Liam and Todd can go suck a Zima together. And those powder blue polo shirts look really cheap.


----------



## hawker12

Gogulski is starting to look a bit like a marionette....lots of semi-weird facial mannerisms, including licking his lips every time he is finished talking. 

And yes...the light blue shirts look like they came directly from JC Penny's. Hardly a year goes by when the Versus crew doesn't look semi-pro in what they wear. Sheesh, put them all in a black button shirt with long sleeves and the VS logo on the pocket. It will look good under the lights and look they they are a professional broadcast team.


----------



## terrain

hawker12 said:


> Gogulski is starting to look a bit like a marionette....lots of semi-weird facial mannerisms, including licking his lips every time he is finished talking.
> 
> And yes...the light blue shirts look like they came directly from JC Penny's. Hardly a year goes by when the Versus crew doesn't look semi-pro in what they wear. Sheesh, put them all in a black button shirt with long sleeves and the VS logo on the pocket. It will look good under the lights and look they they are a professional broadcast team.


I agree about the shirts....does not bode well they did not budget for logod professional looking shirts. Hummer has done a few roving reports sporting a versus logo though.

While not in love with Hummer as the host I feel he brought something to the team last year whereas this new kid brings not so much.


----------



## 55x11

Sharknose said:


> Yes, dammit, I do miss Al. Liam and Todd are a pair of dorks. I'd happily buy Al a scotch and talk Tour with him. Liam and Todd can go suck a Zima together. And those powder blue polo shirts look really cheap.



I miss Kirsten Gum.


----------



## mtbykr

55x11 said:


> I miss Kirsten Gum.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## superjesus

hawker12 said:


> Gogulski is starting to look a bit like a marionette....lots of semi-weird facial mannerisms, including licking his lips every time he is finished talking.
> 
> And yes...the light blue shirts look like they came directly from JC Penny's. Hardly a year goes by when the Versus crew doesn't look semi-pro in what they wear. Sheesh, put them all in a black button shirt with long sleeves and the VS logo on the pocket. It will look good under the lights and look they they are a professional broadcast team.


If I understand correctly, Phil and Paul wear neutral shirts because they do broadcasts for numerous different networks. As for Liam, Bobke, Craig, and Gogo, I don't think they are contributing to anyone other than VS/ NBC. Something a little more put together would be nice.


----------



## cpecrivaine

Is it just me, or does the new guy freak you out?


----------



## asciibaron

Retro Grouch said:


> The guy has a mouth and talent.


this is not the lounge, i will let it go.


----------



## asciibaron

Sharknose said:


> Yes, dammit, I do miss Al. Liam and Todd are a pair of dorks. I'd happily buy Al a scotch and talk Tour with him. Liam and Todd can go suck a Zima together. And those powder blue polo shirts look really cheap.


what i really miss and liked in Al was that when he didn't understand something, he didn't try to invent the answer, he said, "huh? Paul, what is that/what just happened/why would they do that/Phil, what are you talking about?" Al came across as the perfect foil to the well seasoned insiders that Paul and Phil are - he was the guy who allowed the casual viewer learn about the sport by letting them see Al learn.

there were times Al made me get another beer, but there were times that his eagerness to learn was clearly genuine and exciting to see. Liam and Todd are a geek orgasm that distracts from the quality of Phil and Paul's insights. Hell, Bobke even gets points this year since he is not the most annoying person (i understand that is his job).

i have been enjoying the Skysports coverage esp. when Sean Kelly doesn't comment


----------



## ilmaestro

I thought Craig Hummer was good. Of course he's more polished than the other guys, but that's his role - he was the anchor. Besides, we don't need 3 Bobkes or Paul/Phils in the booth - we need a guy like Hummer to hold it down. And just because he's polished doesn't mean he's not a pure cycling fan either. That's BS.

As for the new guy, he's ok. Maybe in a few years he'll eventually be what Hummer was.


----------



## billjhsn

I maya be wrong but I think that Gogo traced professionally.


----------



## billjhsn

Nice spelling; shouldn't have had that last Sammy!


----------



## moschika

cpecrivaine said:


> Is it just me, or does the new guy freak you out?


Yes he does. Gogo should be heard and not seen.


----------



## ProdigalCyclist

All I know is that DORK Gogulski needs to GoGOski!

That dude irritates me... he's a freaking moron.

At the very least someone needs to give him some freaking Decaf.


----------

